# What's the best way to list the CDs I am selling?



## Max Dread (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi all

I'm selling my entire CD collection of over 1000 CDs. I recently made a post but was unable to list individual prices per CD. So I gave one overall price, adding that I was willing to split. 

The thread was removed. I think it was for that reason, although no-one actually told me when I asked. 

Anyhow, that was then and this is now. I am going to put up a batch of CDs with individual prices. As time goes on, some will sell (hopefully!) and some new ones will be added when I find time to decide on prices. 

Can anyone advise me as to the best way of doing this? Are there any circumstances in which the OP can be edited or is that always a no-no? I just thought that without being able to amend the OP, the thread will soon become a complete mess and will be very hard for people to see what is and isn't available. 

Any tips would be great.

Cheers

Max


----------



## thrsher (Mar 13, 2014)

make a spreeadsheet, share it through dropbox or googledocs


----------



## Max Dread (Mar 13, 2014)

thrsher said:


> make a spreeadsheet, share it through dropbox or googledocs



That's what I did before (but without prices).... So if I do it again but with prices, it will be "allowable"? Or do the prices need to be stated in the post/thread directly?


----------



## thrsher (Mar 13, 2014)

should be, as per rules, need prices on listings


----------



## technomancer (Mar 15, 2014)

^ what he said


----------



## BornToLooze (Mar 15, 2014)

I would say list them in groups by price. Each one of these are $8 a piece, these are $7, ect. That would work wouldn't it?


----------



## Max Dread (Mar 15, 2014)

thrsher said:


> should be, as per rules, need prices on listings


 


technomancer said:


> ^ what he said



What exactly does "listings" refer to? If the prices are on the spreadsheet I link to rather than in the thread I post, would that be ok?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 15, 2014)

Is copying and pasting the spread sheet into the FREE listing on this site that hard? I mean, it may take a little formatting, but it should be a matter of a few minutes.


----------



## Max Dread (Mar 15, 2014)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Is copying and pasting the spread sheet into the FREE listing on this site that hard? I mean, it may take a little formatting, but it should be a matter of a few minutes.


 
Oh no, it's not a case of it being hard. And I am not trying to be lazy. It is more that I have not figured prices out yet. I was going to do it on an as and when requested basis. But bearing in mind the rules of the forum, I thought I could start be getting the prices for a few handfuls of CDs. Then - time permitting - I can do more and more CDs. The spreadsheet will grow accordingly. In the meantime, as CDs sell I will also be able to take them off the spreadsheet. So anyone visiting the thread can simply click on a link in the OP to see what is currently available, rather than having to wade through dozens of posts of me adding new CDs and for sale, and stating which have sold. That could soon get real messy and convoluted. 

Hope that explains things..... If it is not permitted, then so be it. Thanks to those who have bought so far and I hope you enjoy what you've got.


----------



## Max Dread (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi again

I'm still unsure if I can or can't start a new thread with a link to an online spreadsheet which lists my CDs with prices? Would someone mind clarifying please?


----------



## Max Dread (Mar 21, 2014)

Anybody?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Mar 21, 2014)

Try Pming a mod and ask if it's cool.


----------



## Max Dread (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks JoshuaVonFlash, I think that's what I'll do as I'm getting no joy with this thread....


----------

